# NSW Bream at Gymea Bay (Video added)



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

It was slow start Saturday morning at Grey Point. All I wish was to bring some flesh bream home for Mum. I carried on to make a round trip from Grays Point, Gymea bay, North West Arm, and then returning back to Grays Point. I was fishing along pontoons, structures & boat bellys. Here are the highlight.

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice bream there Darwin - hope your mum enjoyed the feed


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Nice bream there Darwin - hope your mum enjoyed the feed


Thanks a lot! By the way, how Aussie cook bream? My Mum is still using traditional Chinese way. That means steam fish + ginger + spring onion + fish soy source. I'm not a fish eater but I wish to cook my Mum a surprise OZ style fish meal. That is a full services from catching, cleaning, cooking & washing the dish. I need some help!

Cheers


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Can't help you there sorry - have only cooked one bream that I have caught and didn't like it much, I'm not much of a chef. Your mum's recipe sounds good though  
I just catch bream for fun and let them go


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice catch and report Darwin

I use to cook bream (and tilapia) the same way your mum does, but using a big flat electric frypan
If you know your mum likes it that way ...

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery after all ;-)
(Or is that i-mum-itation :lol


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

I think your mums way is the best.

If you want to try something different a korean way is with chilli bean paste , soy , ginger , sugar, spring onion ,water. Gentle poach. Exact proportions are to taste.
Used to love this as a kid.


----------

